# vibration once press accelerator



## salehoor (Jul 23, 2016)

Dear all
Good day
I have Cruze 2010 1.4 L Living at arabin Gulf 
I bought it used at 2011 it was passed 12000 KM and now it's 133000 KM
before 7 months i had problem with car temperature which cozed some kind of damage at the head of the engine
so the sevice center replaced many parts such as CAMSHAFT GEAR , CAMSHAFT , CRANKSHAFT, HEAD GASKET , MAP-SENSOR , COIL and Spark plugs and many parts which cost my around 2000$

put now i still have problem which no any service center give me answer about it " some of them told me to replace the Fuel Filter"
which vibration once press accelerator , also while the car in parking mode
also I notice it will increase when the air condition start .

the problem when i take the care to GM Main service Center , they request 750$ just to file a file to check where is the problem.

Please help me if you know or can :'(

Thanks & Regards ,


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Does this vibration occur around 2,000 RPM? If so, check the fuel rail lines. We have had several 2010-2012 Cruze have fuel rail lines that are too close to the firewall and at certain engine speeds they rattle against the firewall, leading to a vibration that can be felt in the cabin and gas pedal. If this is all it is a very simple tug to pull them out a couple of millimeters is all it takes to fix the problem.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

$750 just to check it out? Most Dealers in this Country will ask for an authorization of an hours labor at around $100 which is usually applied towards the repair if needed. Sounds like the previous major repair was not done correctly?


----------



## salehoor (Jul 23, 2016)

Eddy Cruze said:


> $750 just to check it out? Most Dealers in this Country will ask for an authorization of an hours labor at around $100 which is usually applied towards the repair if needed. Sounds like the previous major repair was not done correctly?


believe me .... they are thefts here
after 120,000 KM they asked to double the cost of normal service as my car crossed the acceptable Mailing , so i stopped doing the normal service at the GM dealer , and went to Normal service center BUT ... all replacement part i need to bought it from GM dealer .
so the 750$ they requested for open the my car old file and as a penalties that I didn't do the all service at there Center


----------



## salehoor (Jul 23, 2016)

obermd said:


> Does this vibration occur around 2,000 RPM? If so, check the fuel rail lines. We have had several 2010-2012 Cruze have fuel rail lines that are too close to the firewall and at certain engine speeds they rattle against the firewall, leading to a vibration that can be felt in the cabin and gas pedal. If this is all it is a very simple tug to pull them out a couple of millimeters is all it takes to fix the problem.


it's not depend about how much the RPM
coz the vibration start after few MIN from the engine start 
some people advised me to change the *pedal , but nothing changed

*anyway ... thank you for you good replayed


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

salehoor said:


> believe me .... they are thefts here
> after 120,000 KM they asked to double the cost of normal service as my car crossed the acceptable Mailing , so i stopped doing the normal service at the GM dealer , and went to Normal service center BUT ... all replacement part i need to bought it from GM dealer .
> so the 750$ they requested for open the my car old file and as a penalties that I didn't do the all service at there Center


They are punishing you, the $750 or $2000 isn't enough I guess. Perhaps you can purchase your parts by mail, we have some great sellers here!


----------

